# No te hagas el vivo



## Artrella

Hola, alguna idea de cómo decir esto en inglés? Gracias


----------



## huon

Literally "you don't make life." I suppose I would translate that as "cheer up and don't be so sad," but maybe I have it wrong.
Is this a colloquial expression? If so can I have the context please?


----------



## alc112

huon said:
			
		

> Literally "you don't make life." I suppose I would translate that as "cheer up and don't be so sad," but maybe I have it wrong.
> Is this a colloquial expression? If so can I have the context please?


 
That is not the context.
It is not related with Life

Va a estar re deficil dar una definición de nuestro "vivo" 
Es por la viveza argentina


----------



## ixoxe

Don´t make shrewd ! (I think so).-


----------



## Artrella

huon said:
			
		

> Literally "you don't make life." I suppose I would translate that as "cheer up and don't be so sad," but maybe I have it wrong.
> Is this a colloquial expression? If so can I have the context please?




Sorry Huon, I didn't explain that phrase.  It is colloquial and it is used when someone tries to seem more intelligent than you and wants to cheat on you... something like that.  Someone that wants to overdo you.  Sorry I cannot explain this better...I hope some Argentinian with a good English can help here.


----------



## huon

In London and very colloquialy we might say "Stop giving it large." More generally in England we would (I think,) say "don't be such a show off."
I will remeber this one. My partner is from Argentina and when she gets back from Madrid next week I will try saying it to her!


----------



## aab

Primero del castellano al castellano:
vivo = puede ser alguien que se hace el gracioso, alguien inteligente, o que quiere propasarse, sinon. piola.

para alguien que se hace el gracioso:
You´re not funny.

para alguien inteligente (otro contexto ej: es vivo!):
He´s smart.

para alguien que quiere propasarse:
You´re going too far.

para ´piola´ quisiera que alguien me ayude a traducirlo al castellano (ya que es lunfardo).... In one word please!


----------



## alc112

aab said:
			
		

> Primero del castellano al castellano:
> vivo = puede ser alguien que se hace el gracioso, alguien inteligente, o que quiere propasarse, sinon. piola.
> 
> para alguien que se hace el gracioso:
> You´re not funny.
> 
> para alguien inteligente (otro contexto ej: es vivo!):
> He´s smart.
> 
> para alguien que quiere propasarse:
> You´re going too far.
> 
> para ´piola´ quisiera que alguien me ayude a traducirlo al castellano (ya que es lunfardo).... In one word please!


 
Y viveza  
No importa
Es intraducible!!


----------



## aab

Ja Ja! Gracias!
Pero si, bueh. Es una palabra que nos caracteriza no?


----------



## alc112

aab said:
			
		

> Ja Ja! Gracias!
> Pero si, bueh. Es una palabra que nos caracteriza no?


 
totalmente
La palabra más patriótica 
Bueno, no nos hagamos los vivos que nos van a cerar el hilo


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sorry Huon, I didn't explain that phrase.  It is colloquial and it is used when someone tries to seem more intelligent than you and wants to cheat on you... something like that.  Someone that wants to overdo you.  Sorry I cannot explain this better...I hope some Argentinian with a good English can help here.


Hmmm....

No te hagas el vivo (conmigo):
Don't play smart alec with _me_.
Don't think you can play _me_.
Don't think you can get one over on _me_.


Art: The only part I'm having trouble with is the "el vivo". I know what "No te hagas el xxx" means. Can you explain it more, or give an example?


----------



## andrea89

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola, alguna idea de cómo decir esto en inglés? Gracias


 
no lo habia oido en la vida, en que contexto? qa que se refiere? habia oido no te hagas el muerto, pero el vivo?


----------



## alc112

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> No te hagas el vivo (conmigo):
> Don't play smart alec with _me_.
> Don't think you can play _me_.
> Don't think you can get one over on _me_.
> 
> 
> Art: The only part I'm having trouble with is the "el vivo". I know what "No te hagas el xxx" means. Can you explain it more, or give an example?


 
Examples:
En la clase de Lengua damos un nuevo tema del libro 8que se supone es el que sigue al que estábamos viendo). Si yo leo ese capítulo y la profesora pregunta si sabemos de qué se trata eso nuevo que estamos a punto de dar y yo le digo lo exactamente correcto y ella me prgunta cómo sé todo eso y yo le respondo "porque leí tood el capítulo ayer", hay un alumno que salta y dice "¡qué vivo!"


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Examples:
> En la clase de Lengua damos un nuevo tema del libro 8que se supone es el que sigue al que estábamos viendo). Si yo leo ese capítulo y la profesora pregunta si sabemos de qué se trata eso nuevo que estamos a punto de dar y yo le digo lo exactamente correcto y ella me prgunta cómo sé todo eso y yo le respondo "porque leí tood el capítulo ayer", hay un alumno que salta y dice "¡qué vivo!"


¿El alumno lo dice sobre tu? 

Puedo pensar de que diría el alumno, pero no estoy segura que es una traducción acertada:
What a know-it-all!

hmmm, no puedo pensar en una traducción... ¿¿Alguien?? ¡Lo siento, gente!


----------



## huon

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿El alumno lo dice sobre tu?
> 
> Puedo pensar de que diría el alumno, pero no estoy segura que es una traducción acertada:
> What a know-it-all!
> 
> hmmm, no puedo pensar en una traducción... ¿¿Alguien?? ¡Lo siento, gente!


 
Yes, "What a know-it-all!" is good for this.
There is no literal translation I think, but if you wanted to stay with "no te hagas" then translate as "Don't play the clever clogs!"
We might just say "Clever clogs" and that would be enough. It is of course colloquial. Clogs are really shoes worn by dutch people, but we have "clever clogs" meaning the same as "know it all"


----------



## aab

Whatever you mean, it depends on the context. It´s un ´Argentinismo´, that´s something we use in Argentina to claim someone who generaly wants to take advantage of every situation.


----------



## Neilito

En el ingles britanico, lo mas equivalente seria "clever", en EEUU se dice mas "smart", pero no sé si tiene el mismo potencial de sarcasmo que en Brit Eng. que somos los maestros desl sarcasmo!

O sea, "Don't get clever with me" puede ser un reproche del policia al interrogado que intenta esquivar las preguntas, y 
"That fellow is too clever by half" se refiere a un tipo que es un 50% mas "vivo" que lo aceptable, o tanto que ya no le cae bien a los demas (Oye, gracias por esta  acepcion, me ayudara un pelín con las peliculas argentinas - que me dan jaqueca  
Ese profesor podria decir al niño presumido "How clever of you" y tendría MUCHO sarcasmo...
Y la pregunta original podria ser traducido como "Don't be so clever" (si se trata de hablar "vivo") or "stop trying to be clever" (puede incluso ser un consejo a alguien que se complique la vida).

Aqui no nos gusta nada la gente que intenta ser muy "clever" a expensas de los demas...

Espero que no he dado muy fuera de la diana (expresion inglesa)


----------



## alc112

Neilito said:
			
		

> En el ingles britanico, lo mas equivalente seria "clever", en EEUU se dice mas "smart", pero no sé si tiene el mismo potencial de sarcasmo que en Brit Eng. que somos los maestros desl sarcasmo!
> 
> O sea, "Don't get clever with me" puede ser un reproche del policia al interrogado que intenta esquivar las preguntas, y
> "That fellow is too clever by half" se refiere a un tipo es es un 50% mas "vivo" que lo normal, tanto que ya no le cae bien a los demas (Oye, gracias por esta acepcion, me ayudara un pelín con las peliculas argentinas - que me dan jaqueca
> Ese profesor podria decir al niño presumido "How clever of you" y tendría MUCHO sarcasmo...
> Y la pregunta original podria ser traducido como "Don't be so clever" or "stop trying to be clever"
> 
> Espero que no he dado muy fuera de la diana (expresion inglesa)


 
Muchas gracias, Nelito, por tu aporte, pero "vivo" no funciona solamente en esa caso, *hay muchas otras situaciones en las que usamos "vivo"*, pero no se me ocurre ninguna ahora.
Pero de todas maneras, se agradece tu aporte


----------



## aab

clever = listo
That´s the best explanation i´ve read (??)


----------



## Neilito

alc112 said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Nelito, por tu aporte, pero "vivo" no funciona solamente en esa caso, *hay muchas otras situaciones en las que usamos "vivo"*, pero no se me ocurre ninguna ahora.
> Pero de todas maneras, se agradece tu aporte




Oiga, oiga, no se haga el vivo conmigo! Creo que "clever", contodos sus matices en el Brit.Eng. tambien es bastante dificil de traducir. Así que, no se creen que son Uds los mas vivos del foro, eh?!


----------



## alc112

Neilito said:
			
		

> Oiga, oiga, no se haga el vivo conmigo! Creo que "clever", contodos sus matices en el Brit.Eng. tambien es bastante dificil de traducir. Así que, no se crean que son Uds los mas vivos del foro, eh?!


 
Jaja!!
Ya parecés argentino!!!


----------



## Neilito

alc112 said:
			
		

> Jaja!!
> Ya parecés argentino!!!!




Gracias!  No le nacionalicen a uno asi todos los dias!  Ya puedo pedir pasaporte?


----------



## huon

Great answer by Neilito, but he is too modest. The Irish are the kings of sarcasm. They have a thing called the "craigh" which is a Gaelic word. Because of the craigh it is possible to be sarcastic without being offensive. In the U.K. and Australia we try to do this as well, although we are not as good at it! I have not come across the craigh in the USA but it is an excellent tradition.


----------



## alc112

Neilito said:
			
		

> Gracias! No le nacionalizan a uno asi todos los dias! Ya puedo pedir pasaporte?


 
Ja ja,
¿por qué no?
Esperando que tengas más cuidado y seas más vivo que el pobre hombre de Singapur.

Bueno, este hilo se está pasando de viveza, ya se nos va a terminar


----------



## aab

I agree with Neilito because HE HAS THE CONCEPT we want to mean. I believe that clever is the best translation of ´vivo´ or ´piola´. Neilito, is that a formal or informal term? Here, in Argentina, ´piola´ is informal. The formal terms would be ´listo´ or ´vivo´ or ´abusador´.


----------



## Artrella

Neilito said:
			
		

> Oiga, oiga, no se haga el vivo conmigo! Creo que "clever", contodos sus matices en el Brit.Eng. tambien es bastante dificil de traducir. Así que, no se creen que son Uds los mas vivos del foro, eh?!




Neilito me gusta tu explicación.  Te hago una corrección >> Así que,no se *crean* que son uds los más vivos del foro eh?

Sí, básicamente es como querer ser más astuto, más clever que alguien...


----------



## alc112

En conclusión,
ya no somos los más vivos, sino también los más clevers!!!
Ya tenemos una traducción bien aproximada


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> No te hagas el vivo (conmigo):
> Don't play smart alec with _me_.
> Don't think you can play _me_.
> Don't think you can get one over on _me_.
> 
> 
> Art: The only part I'm having trouble with is the "el vivo". I know what "No te hagas el xxx" means. Can you explain it more, or give an example?



VEnusita, me parece que tus frases captan el sentido de lo que yo pregunto.
Por qué _el vivo_, pues no lo sé.  Se usa aquí en Argentina, es un argentinismo pero el origen de esta frase no lo sé , sinceramente.  TEndría que investigar el origen de esto y si lo encuentro pues lo pongo aquí.

Gracias y muchos saludos


----------



## Swettenham

What about a "wiseguy?"


----------



## Artrella

Swettenham said:
			
		

> What about a "wiseguy?"




And how would you say Joe, _ Don't be wiseguy with me/ Don't play the wiseguy with me?_
Now I remember "smart ass"... would this correspond to "no te hagas el vivo"?


----------



## Neilito

Seguro que nunca captaré la _escencia_ del uso Argentino de "vivo", pues parece tener  un sentido muy particular, cultural!! Pero de entre todas las palabras inglesas para la inteligencia, clever es para mi la que mas matiz sarcastica tiene, como en los ejemplos que di. Tambien hay: <br>
"bright" (como espabilado, se dice especialmente de un joven), <br>
"smart" que es "inteligente" pero mas informal que clever (pienso, pero tambien puede tener el sentido negativo de "impertinente"), <br>
"shrewd" o "canny" que puede ser "zorro", calculador, inteligente y algo disimulado, <br>
y claro, "intelligent", que es lo mas formal, como suelen ser las palabras de origen latin en ingles.

NB clever no es argot, es ingles n/formal, pero con estos matices que he descito. Y tambien puede ser positivo:

"that's a clever idea", "that's the smart thing to do" 

PD gracias por la correcion de "Crean", siempre tengo problemas con creer/crear.


----------



## Puntitas

También los mexicanos usamos la palabra "vivo" de la misma manera que los argentinos.


"Don't be/get clever with me" es una buena traducción.

En el caso específico en que alguien se está tratando de aprovechar de nosotros, en los EEUU, se dice:

Don't try to pull a fast one on me.
Es más común usar el afirmativo o el interrogativo:

I'm feeling I'm about to get taken (for a ride.
I feel I'm about to be had.
I'm feeling I'm about to get screwed. (informal--para uso con personas de confianza)

Why am I feeling I'm about to get taken?
How do I know I'm about to be had?

No sé si aclaro o confundo más las cosas.


----------



## alc112

Neilito said:
			
		

> PD gracias por la correcion de "Crean", siempre tengo problemas con creer/crear.


 
De nada
Pero no es crear, sino que remarcamos que deberías haber usado el sunjuntivo de "creer"



			
				Puntitas said:
			
		

> También los mexicanos usamos la palabra "vivo" de la misma manera que los argentinos.
> ¡¿qué?!
> Yo pensaba que los argentinos eramos los únicos vivos


----------



## Swettenham

"Smart ass" and "wiseguy" are used when the person is acting like he or she is really clever and joking around too much.  "Don't be such a smart ass" would mean  "Be serious" and "don't try to be so clever."  It _doesn't_ mean "don't try to take advantage of someone."  No sé


----------



## Neilito

Swettenham said:
			
		

> What about a "wiseguy?"



Do you still use that word in the States? I thought it was confiend to 30s gangster movies. I love that word! 

Now I love the hispano-americano use of "vivo", because the guy who thinks he is "el más vivo" acts like the rest of us are "muertos", right?   

I must admit I thought of "smartass" as well. "Smart Arse" in the UK, of course, intoning your Rs correctly.  But it's vulgar of course, and I prefer the subtle use of sarcasm to put someone down, e.g. "that's very clever of you!". 

So I guess the usage is quite different from "vivo", but it's a close equivalent, even with cultural differences taken into account

Fun thread, this.


----------



## Swettenham

Neilito said:
			
		

> Do you still use that word in the States? I thought it was confiend to 30s gangster movies. I love that word!


Yes, we do.  We also say "wise ass."  A logical extension, I suppose.


----------



## Puntitas

En cuanto al uso de los sinónimos "smart ass" y "wise guy", se usan para las personas que siempre tienen algo (irónico o sarcástico) que contestar.


A veces le canto a mi amigo por teléfono sólo para atormentarlo con mi falta de afinación. El otro día, yo estaba trapeando mientras hablábamos y solté un gritillo al resbalarme. El me preguntó--¿Do mayor?

Como somos de confianza, le dije--Smart ass. Si no, hubiera dicho--wise guy.

La oración completa sería:

you're a smart ass.

What a smart ass.


----------



## Anaur

En España también la usamos y de todas las que he leído creo que lo más aproximado es:
Don't get clever with me

aquí también decimos: "no te pases de listo" 

los niños últimamente han incorporado: "no vayas de guay", donde guay vendría a ser cool

por cierto....muy "guay" el intercambio que ha provocado esta duda


----------



## Isolde

Hi all!


As some have said, this expression implies that a person tries to be smart by taking advantage of another person.  Latinamericans master the art of "hacerse el vivo" and the expression is used in many countries.

The expressions: "Don't be a smart arse" or "Don't be a wiseguy" are mainly directed at someone who is constantly trying to show that he/she knows more than anybody else.  Therefore, it is not "hacerse el vivo".

IMO the proper translation would be: "Are you trying to take me for a ride?" which in other words means "Do not try to deceive/swindle me because I am aware of what you are trying to do..." - therefore:  "No te hagas el vivo..."

Cheers!


----------



## Artrella

Anaur said:
			
		

> En España también la usamos y de todas las que he leído creo que lo más aproximado es:
> Don't get clever with me
> 
> aquí también decimos: "no te pases de listo"
> 
> los niños últimamente han incorporado: "no vayas de guay", donde guay vendría a ser cool
> 
> por cierto....muy "guay" el intercambio que ha provocado esta duda




Exacto Ana, es "no te pases de listo"... ahora en inglés me gustan las propuestas de Isolde y Neilito...

Y ojo ..no se hagan los vivos!!!


----------



## Swettenham

You could also say "don't try to pull the wool over my eyes," although I rarely ever hear this anymore.  I guess you could simply say, "How stupid do you think I am?!" 

But, as far as I can understand the concept of "un vivo," none of these phrases seems adequate.  Alc described a vivo as the type of person who would read the whole chapter of a textbook before the rest of the class.  Frankly, I'm having trouble imagining how such a person would "take someone for a ride."  Perhaps it's a cultural difference— in the US, the person who reads the textbook ahead of the class is a "nerd;" a scam artist is the type who doesn't read the textbook, but gets through the class by copying, cheating, etc.  Maybe I just don't understand the whole idea, but I don't think I've ever met a true "vivo" in my life, so I can't imagine what we'd call one.


----------



## Artrella

Swettenham said:
			
		

> You could also say "don't try to pull the wool over my eyes," although I rarely ever hear this anymore.  I guess you could simply say, "How stupid do you think I am?!"
> 
> But, as far as I can understand the concept of "un vivo," none of these phrases seems adequate.  Alc described a vivo as the type of person who would read the whole chapter of a textbook before the rest of the class.  Frankly, I'm having trouble imagining how such a person would "take someone for a ride."  Perhaps it's a cultural difference— in the US, the person who reads the textbook ahead of the class is a "nerd;" a scam artist is the type who doesn't read the textbook, but gets through the class by copying, cheating, etc.  Maybe I just don't understand the whole idea, but I don't think I've ever met a true "vivo" in my life, so I can't imagine what we'd call one.




I don't agree with Alc in his definition of "vivo".  I'd say it is a person who tries to be smarter than you but not in connection with wisdom but by being wittier (?).  
In Argentina we talk of "un vivo" as opposed to "un gil" (a stupid, slow person)


----------



## Swettenham

Artrella said:
			
		

> I don't agree with Alc in his definition of "vivo".  I'd say it is a person who tries to be smarter than you but not in connection with wisdom but by being wittier (?).
> In Argentina we talk of "un vivo" as opposed to "un gil" (a stupid, slow person)


Oh, I see.   Well, Nil, in that case, I wouldn't say anything, because that type of person will start using my words against me, working up my emotions, and drawing me into something I don't like. I'd nod my head sarcastically, mutter "uh-huh..." incredulously, and go on about my business.


----------



## aab

Swettenham said:
			
		

> You could also say "don't try to pull the wool over my eyes," although I rarely ever hear this anymore. I guess you could simply say, "How stupid do you think I am?!"
> 
> But, as far as I can understand the concept of "un vivo," none of these phrases seems adequate. Alc described a vivo as the type of person who would read the whole chapter of a textbook before the rest of the class. Frankly, I'm having trouble imagining how such a person would "take someone for a ride." Perhaps it's a cultural difference— in the US, the person who reads the textbook ahead of the class is a "nerd;" a scam artist is the type who doesn't read the textbook, but gets through the class by copying, cheating, etc. Maybe I just don't understand the whole idea, but I don't think I've ever met a true "vivo" in my life, so I can't imagine what we'd call one.


 
In the example of alc112 it causes to his school friends to envy him because he was prepared. (el es vivo) because he was smart enough to read the book before the class so he knew the subject. In that case he was smart. In other context he probably took ´the teacher´ for a ride if she was expecting to catch him unprepared.


----------



## Swettenham

aab said:
			
		

> In the example of alc112 it causes to his school friends to envy him because he was prepared. (el es vivo) because he was smart enough to read the book before the class so he knew the subject. In that case he was smart. In other context he probably took ´the teacher´ for a ride if she was expecting to catch him unprepared.


Ah, I see.  I guess it is similar to clever, since clever could be used with both positive and negative connotations.


----------



## alc112

aab said:
			
		

> In the example of alc112 it causes to his school friends to envy him because he was prepared. (el es vivo) because he was smart enough to read the book before the class so he knew the subject. In that case he was smart. In other context he probably took ´the teacher´ for a ride if she was expecting to catch him unprepared.


 
Gracias por salvarme!!


----------



## aab

Ja Ja, pero diste un buen ejemplo!!!
El tema es un poco complicado de explicar porque es un Argentinismo....


----------



## alc112

Vamos con otro ejemplo. esto me pasó ayer a la noche

Mi mamá siempre cierra las llaves de gas, ya que el calefón que está en la cocina pierde de algún lugar algo de gas. Ya de paso, cierra la llave del "tubo" que va a la cocina. 
A la noche, mi prima quería prepararse un té, pero no pudo prender la ornalla (obvio), porque estaba cerrada la entrada de gas a la cocina. Ella me llamó y me pidió que le prenda la ornalla. Yo le dije "si no abrís el gas, no vas a poder prender la ornalla" y ella contestó "¡qué vivo!"

Espero que esta otra situación sirva mejor, aunque creo que, básicamenta, la misma idea.
Yo me tengo que ir a estudiar Historia (odio Historia, yo vivo el presente, no el pasado)

Saludos


----------



## Puntitas

Si yo fuera prima de ALC, le hubiera respondido, "What a wise guy" o tal vez "Smart ass" en esa situación aunque "clever", "smart" u otro derivado hubiera servido también..


			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Vamos con otro ejemplo. esto me pasó ayer a la noche
> 
> Mi mamá siempre cierra las llaves de gas, ya que el calefón que está en la cocina pierde de algún lugar algo de gas. Ya de paso, cierra la llave del "tubo" que va a la cocina.
> A la noche, mi prima quería prepararse un té, pero no pudo prender la ornalla (obvio), porque estaba cerrada la entrada de gas a la cocina. Ella me llamó y me pidió que le prenda la ornalla. Yo le dije "si no abrís el gas, no vas a poder prender la ornalla" y ella contestó "¡qué vivo!"


----------



## alc112

Puntitas said:
			
		

> Si yo fuera prima de ALC, le hubiera respondido, "What a wise guy" o tal vez "Smart ass" en esa situación aunque "clever", "smart" u otro derivado hubiera servido también..


 
Preguntita
Eso de Smart Ass es de uso vulgar?


----------



## sergio11

Se ha dicho mucho, pero voy a tratar de aportar mi idea al respecto. 

Ante todo, voy a tratar de despejar la duda de VenusEnvy:





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Art: The only part I'm having trouble with is the "el vivo". I know what "No te hagas el xxx" means. Can you explain it more, or give an example?


 El significado de "vivo" en la expresión "no te hagas el vivo" se puede explicar con las tres definiciones siguientes:
El DRAE y otros diccionarios dicen:





> *vivo *6. adj. Listo, que aprovecha las circunstancias y sabe actuar en beneficio propio.
> 
> *Ventajero, ventajista.* Que sin miramientos procura obtener ventaja en los tratos, en el juego, etc. U. t. c. s
> 
> *Aprovechador, de "Aprovecharse"*. prnl. Sacar provecho de algo o de alguien, generalmente con astucia o abuso. _"Se aprovechaba DE su posición"._


De lo que ya se dijo concuerdo con los siguientes:


			
				Puntitas said:
			
		

> *"Don't get clever with me". --YES - best formal translation.*
> *"Don't try to pull a fast one on me". --YES - best colloquial translation.*





			
				Anaur said:
			
		

> En España también la usamos y de todas las que he leído creo que lo más aproximado es: *"Don't get clever with me" *_*--YES:* Agrees with Puntitas above_
> aquí también decimos: "no te pases de listo" _(también se usa "no te pases de vivo" en Argentina)_


----------



## Swettenham

alc112 said:
			
		

> Preguntita
> Eso de Smart Ass es de uso vulgar?


No es bueno decirlo cerca de niños, pero no es muy vulgar tampoco.  Según tu ejemplo más reciente, me parece que Smart Ass es una buena aproximación.  No obstante, pienso que "smart ass" no tiene el sentido de estafar a alguien.  Es sólo ser listo (al menos en tu propio mente ), molesto, y no hablar nunca en serio.  Mira la definición.


----------



## alc112

Swettenham said:
			
		

> No es bueno decirlo cerca de niños, pero no es muy vulgar tampoco. Según tu ejemplo más reciente, me parece que Smart Ass es una buena aproximación. No obstante, pienso que "smart ass" no tiene el sentido de estafar a alguien. Es sólo ser listo (al menos en tu propio mente ), molesto, y no hablar nunca en serio. Mira la definición.


 
O sea que sería como use "adolescente" -adulto, y si le quiero decir eso a un niño debo usar Smart solo?

Muchasgracias!!


----------



## Swettenham

Yo diría que se usa "smart alec" o "brat" para describir un niño así.

Saluditos, Alc


----------



## Artrella

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Yo diría que se usa "smart alec" o "brat" para describir un niño así.
> 
> Saluditos, Alc




Entonces esas muñequitas che se llaman "Bratz"?? Tiene algo que ver con esto?


----------



## Swettenham

Artrella said:
			
		

> Entonces esas muñequitas che se llaman "Bratz"?? Tiene algo que ver con esto?


No traigas tu italiano por aquí.   

Creo que sí, Nily.  "Brat" tiene muchos matices (así como tantas palabras). Puede referirse a cualquier niño al ser niño (con una conotación desdeñosa o, a veces, algo afectuosa) o en cambio a una clase particular de niños, la que hemos describido aquí.  Además, la prole de personas que están en el Ejército se llaman "Military brats."


----------



## Swettenham

De todas formas, me parece que "vivo" puede ser a veces un cumplido, mientras que "brat," "smart ass" y sus parecidos son casi siempre despectivos.  "Clever" puede ser positivo o negativo.


----------



## Puntitas

Hola Alc,

Estoy de acuerdo con Swettenham. Los términos que nos da son los que se usarían para dirigirnos a un niño. 

Reservaría "smart ass" para personas de mucha confianza, como los amigos o hermanos, y no lo diría delante de la abuela aunque, como nos dice Swettenham, no es la palabra más vulgar del mundo.

"Wise guy" es lo que se dice delante de la abuela.

Ciao

P.D. "Brat" es un mocoso o un niño achipilado. Sería propio en este contexto, dicho a niños, jóvenes y (en confianza) a adultos.





			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> Yo diría que se usa "smart alec" o "brat" para describir un niño así.
> 
> Saluditos, Alc


----------



## sergio11

Swettenham said:
			
		

> ... me parece que "vivo" puede ser a veces un cumplido, ...


Sí, por supuesto.  No estamos hablando de todos los significados de la palabra, sino solamente del significado en la expresión "no te hagas el vivo".  Para un listado exhaustivo de los significados de "vivo", fíjense en el DRAE, que da 17 significados.


----------



## Swettenham

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Sí, por supuesto.  No estamos hablando de todos los significados de la palabra, sino solamente del significado en la expresión "no te hagas el vivo".  Para un listado exhaustivo de los significados de "vivo", fíjense en el DRAE, que da 17 significados.


Ay, las palabras.  Debe ser una regla que dice que sólo puede ser un significado por palabra.  Pero claro, habría menos variedad en la vida.


----------



## Artrella

Swettenham said:
			
		

> De todas formas, me parece que "vivo" puede ser a veces un cumplido, mientras que "brat," "smart ass" y sus parecidos son casi siempre despectivos.  "Clever" puede ser positivo o negativo.




Y...sí...Joe....podés decir "vos sos un vivo bárbaro..." y en ese caso lo decís con un tono amistoso, como diciendo "te las sabés todas", "sos astuto", "ingenioso".
Pero como dijo Sergio, "no te hagás el vivo", es una frase que se usa para parar a alguien, para decirle "no te pases de listo" "hasta acá llegaste y no te pasés de la raya"...algo así.

Ah...y   perdón por el "che" que efectivamente era italiano y no nuestro querido "che" argentino...


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias Puntitas!!

Otro ejemplo, ocurrido hace 1 hora
Estaba por tocar el timbre para salir al recreo, en ese momento estábamos haciendo un cuestionario para Historia (que sería la única nota que tiene el profesor para evalarnos). Yo le pregunté a un compañero si había hecho todos los puntos y me respondió que sí y que le copió todo a Cabrera (uno de los tragas (después de mi)) y yo le dije "¡Qué vivo!"

O sea, para este caso va también la astucia.

Saludos


----------



## asm

Alc: No te pases de vivo , esta expresion tambien la usamos en Mexico, asi que nosotros tambien nos "hacemos los vivos" . Buscabas otra expresion? ahi la tienes con "pasarse de vivo"

?Sabias que decir MATAR A UNA MOSCA VIVA es un error? 


?????
????

Si  fuera "viva" no la podrias matar  (sorry, chiste de cuando yo ere bebé)!!!!!!!!!! Ese es tambien un contexto de ser vivo. Algunas veces solo usando la "inteligencia" (wit) otras veces sacando provecho de la situacion.

El no te hagas de vivo yo lo traduciria como don't fool me! Claro, no en todos los contextos (do not play the fool ... etc.)




			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Nelito, por tu aporte, pero "vivo" no funciona solamente en esa caso, *hay muchas otras situaciones en las que usamos "vivo"*, pero no se me ocurre ninguna ahora.
> Pero de todas maneras, se agradece tu aporte


----------



## asm

Y habria dos gogoles de palabras, tu diccionario tendria 3 volumenes por letra 

Y que harias con esto: mi tio vivo está en el tiovivo!! 



			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> Ay, las palabras. Debe ser una regla que dice que sólo puede ser un significado por palabra. Pero claro, habría menos variedad en la vida.


----------



## Artrella

asm said:
			
		

> ?Sabias que decir MATAR A UNA MOSCA VIVA es un error?




Bueno Ale, no te "hagás la mosquita muerta" ....


----------



## asm

Ta' gueno.


			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno Ale, no te "hagás la mosquita muerta" ....


----------



## Puntitas

Hola, Asm,


Don't play me the fool. = No quieras hacerme tonto/a.

El "me" es importante. Sin él, no tiene sentido la frase.

Ciao


----------



## sergio11

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Ay, las palabras. Debe ser una regla que dice que sólo puede ser un significado por palabra. Pero claro, habría menos variedad en la vida.


Swettenham, creo que quisiste decir "debe *haber* una regla...", traduciendo "there must be a rule..." También más abajo, cuando dices "que sólo puede ser un significado por palabra", quisiste decir "que sólo puede *haber* un significado...", traduciendo "that there may be only one meaning per word" _(o "there may only be..", I never know the correct order of the words in English)_. Recuerda que en español, "there is" se dice "hay", no "es".


----------



## asm

Creo que el dia de hoy no "ando muy vivo", ya no entendi . Ando de mosquita muerta, me quiero pasar de vivo y ahora me estoy haciendo el tonto .

Creo que mejor me voy en silencio, asi na'mas, de-pun-ti-tas.


Ciao



			
				Puntitas said:
			
		

> Hola, Asm,
> 
> 
> Don't play me the fool. = No quieras hacerme tonto/a.
> 
> El "me" es importante. Sin él, no tiene sentido la frase.
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Puntitas

Jajaja, Asm, parece que ando muy brava. El viernes le llamé la atención a un estudiante. Cuando acabé de hablar, le pregunté si él iba entregar un trabajo a tiempo y él me contesto, "Yes, sir." Majadero.





			
				asm said:
			
		

> Creo que el dia de hoy no "ando muy vivo", ya no entendi . Ando de mosquita muerta, me quiero pasar de vivo y ahora me estoy haciendo el tonto .
> 
> Creo que mejor me voy en silencio, asi na'mas, de-pun-ti-tas.
> 
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Eugens

Estuve buscando en internet algunos ejemplos de cómo se usa "no te hagas el vivo". Veamos si les gustan:
1) "Don't get clever with me" (Don't pretend to be smart -because you aren't-)



> --Tenés los minutos contados.
> --¿Cuántos son, si podés decirme?
> --No te hagas el vivo.


 
**


> *No te hagas el vivo, que te queda mal *
> Estoy en contra de los que, al pedirles un vaso de agua, te responden: "No. Un vaso de agua no... Un vaso CON agua" pretendiendo ser graciosos o pillos. Son los mismos que cuando les decís "decime" responden "me". O cuando se pide un aplauso para el cumpleañero o el asador, aplauden una vez, agregando: "dijo UN aplauso".


 
2) Don't try to take advantage of the situation by pretending to be shrewd/clever -because you can't- (¿Se podría decir algo parecido con "don't think you can get one over"?)
*



Un saludo para Matías Overti que lo amo y que es hermoso, espero que te des cuenta de quien soy, y no te hagas el vivo con las chicas de mi colegio porque sos mío...

Click to expand...

 




Después de sacar la plata de la caja, los ladrones atacaron a los clientes. "No te hagas el vivo porque te volamos la cabeza", le dijo uno de los delincuentes a un hombre que no quiso entregarle el reloj. Enseguida, les ordenó a todos los clientes que pusieran sobre las mesas las billeteras, los relojes y los teléfonos celulares.

Click to expand...

 
También encontré que hay un tango que se llama "No te hagas el vivo"




Decime che reo
a mí me has tomado
porque soy derecho
de qué te avivás.
No te hagás el rana
si yo te acomodo
un par de piñazos
te vas a llevar.

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## mihabana

no te hagas el vivo =  Don't be a smartass...


----------



## juanpetrucci

Don't try to deceive me/us

"Vivo" para mi tiene como esa connotacion, la del engaño, querer hacer las cosas " a la mala" , por la via facil pero ilegalmente, algo asi.

Music is what feelings sound like (8)

Juanpi


----------

